# Betta going Blind?



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is a pic of his one eye I think has caterax


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

OH NO! I think it's pop eye here is the other eye


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I know it is a disease, is it treatable?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow that ooks bad do both the eyes have it because both of these pictures have wierd eyes


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

nope, just one


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

which one the first pic?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, but i'm not sure if it is


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

hmmm maybe try putting some salt in the tank but wait for someone more experiance to come along


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

okay, I will have to go out to get that. I might put him in a 1 Gallon tank so I can get a mini heater and do daily water changes and add some salt a site said epsom salt, is that the same as aquarium salt?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

somebody on another site suggested he has a bacterial infection in his eye and that I should get medicated food


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/eyes.html 
It does sound like a bacteria infection. Get the water extremely clean and keep it that way. Not sure which meds are best.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Epsom salts are not the same as aquarium salt and I wouldn't use it if I were you. Good luck


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Ichthius said to use maracyne-two


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

for some reason I checked his eye again and he is fine! Was it because I gave him a ten percent water change? I think he may have gotten it from eating one of my tetras


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad he's all better, but I don't know why.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol. Because you care for all bettas *nudge nudge*


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

no that cant be it lol


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha! Lol, as soon as my betta got sick my dad was like just buy another flush this one. and then I was like NO! they're living creatures and he got better, if I did I would have no Jamaal


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

lol ur dads a joker i cant believe he said that


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, no he was serious and you know my dad, when he is serious you better do it!


----------

